# wie rar und unrar mehrere kerne benutzen lassen ?

## pieter_parker

wie kann ich rar und unrar sagen das mehr wie nur 1 cpu kern benutzt werden soll ?

----------

## l3u

Neu schreiben?

----------

## hurra

p7zip kann mehrere Kerne benutzen soweit ich weiß

----------

## Josef.95

Auch mit gzip und bzip2 klappt es prima, siehe hierzu zb:

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/17775/paralleles-packen-entpacken-von-dateien-oder-ordnern.html

----------

## pieter_parker

naja das *zip hilft aber nicht bei rar weiter ?

das windows winrar hat multicore unterstuetzun, waurm nicht auch andere rar versionen ?

----------

## hurra

p7zip kann auch rar-Dateien entpacken.

----------

## pieter_parker

wie funktioniert es ?

```
p7zip

/usr/bin/p7zip: compressed data not written to a terminal.

For help, type: /usr/bin/p7zip -h
```

```
/usr/bin/p7zip -h

Usage: /usr/bin/p7zip [-d] [-h|--help] [file]
```

----------

## hurra

```
7z x meine_datei.rar
```

----------

## pieter_parker

wie wird damit eine .rar datei erstellt ? ist sie dann auch 100% compatibel zu dem windows winrar ?

----------

## hurra

Keine Ahnung, wie das Erstellen geht. x steht für entpacken.

```
lolo@hurra ~ % 7z

7-Zip 4.65  Copyright (c) 1999-2009 Igor Pavlov  2009-02-03

p7zip Version 4.65 (locale=en_GB.UTF-8,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,2 CPUs)

Usage: 7z <command> [<switches>...] <archive_name> [<file_names>...]

       [<@listfiles...>]

<Commands>

  a: Add files to archive

  b: Benchmark

  d: Delete files from archive

  e: Extract files from archive (without using directory names)

  l: List contents of archive

  t: Test integrity of archive

  u: Update files to archive

  x: eXtract files with full paths

<Switches>

  -ai[r[-|0]]{@listfile|!wildcard}: Include archives

  -ax[r[-|0]]{@listfile|!wildcard}: eXclude archives

  -bd: Disable percentage indicator

  -i[r[-|0]]{@listfile|!wildcard}: Include filenames

  -m{Parameters}: set compression Method (see the manual)

  -l: don't store symlinks; store the files/directories they point to

  CAUTION : the scanning stage can never end because of symlinks like '..'

            (ex:  ln -s .. ldir)

  -o{Directory}: set Output directory

  -p{Password}: set Password

  -r[-|0]: Recurse subdirectories

  (CAUTION: this flag does not do what you think, avoid using it)

  -sfx[{name}]: Create SFX archive

  -si[{name}]: read data from stdin

  -slt: show technical information for l (List) command

  -so: write data to stdout (eg: 7z a dummy -tgzip -so Doc.txt > archive.gz)

  -ssc[-]: set sensitive case mode

  -t{Type}: Set type of archive

  -v{Size}[b|k|m|g]: Create volumes

  -u[-][p#][q#][r#][x#][y#][z#][!newArchiveName]: Update options

  -w[path]: assign Work directory. Empty path means a temporary directory

  -x[r[-|0]]]{@listfile|!wildcard}: eXclude filenames

  -y: assume Yes on all queries

lolo@hurra ~ %

```

----------

## SvenFischer

Soweit mir bekannt ist, ist unrar zwar OS, aber man darf den Code nicht dazu benutzen um reverse engineering durchzuführen. Ich kann mir also vorstellen, das es keinen alternativen coder/encoder zum offiziellen rar gibt.

----------

## pieter_parker

bei man 7z steht auch nichts von wie man mit rar packt, geht das ueberhaupt ?

----------

## firefly

7zip hat kein support zum erstellen von rar Archiven. Es kann diese nur entpacken.

Wiso muss es unbedingt rar sein. und nicht zip, tar.gz oder tar.bz2?

Winrar kann auch andere formate entpacken, falls es nur darum geht, dass es mit winrar funktioniert.

----------

## musv

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Soweit mir bekannt ist, ist unrar zwar OS, aber man darf den Code nicht dazu benutzen um reverse engineering durchzuführen. Ich kann mir also vorstellen, das es keinen alternativen coder/encoder zum offiziellen rar gibt.

 

Doch gibt's:

```
* app-arch/unrar-gpl

     Available versions:  0.0.1_p20080417

     Homepage:            http://home.gna.org/unrar/

     Description:         Free rar unpacker
```

Allerdings ist das Teil "suboptimal". Hatte schon eine Menge an Archiven, die ich damit nicht entpacken konnte. Irgendwann bin ich dann wieder auf den normalen unrar umgestiegen.

----------

## l3u

Die Frage ist doch aber eigentlich vielmehr: warum will man überhaupt rar benutzen?!

----------

## b3cks

Bei Downloads aus bestimmten Quellen kommt man um RAR nicht drumherum. Gerade da ist dann auch die Entpackgeschwindigkeit/-performance eine interessant Frage.

Muss natürlich nicht damit zu tun haben. Kommt mir nur so verdächtig vor.  :Wink: 

----------

## pieter_parker

b3cks du schlawiner  :wink:

----------

## firefly

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Bei Downloads aus bestimmten Quellen kommt man um RAR nicht drumherum. Gerade da ist dann auch die Entpackgeschwindigkeit/-performance eine interessant Frage.
> 
> Muss natürlich nicht damit zu tun haben. Kommt mir nur so verdächtig vor. 

 

Wenn es nur ums entpacken geht, dann braucht man kein rar um multicore unterstützung zu haben. Denn auch p7zip scheint multicore Unterstützung zu haben. Zu mindestens die Windows Version hat eine multi-threading option.

----------

